# Mantel eiert



## Tommi (15. September 2001)

Mein neuer mantel(Vertical Pro) eiert irgendwie. Wenn ich beim Fahren auf das Vorderrad schaue dann bewegt er sich halt leicht hinauf und hinab. Ich schätz mal dass es beim Fahren nicht stört aber ich mag mir das nicht immer anschaun  .
Also kann man was dagegen machen?

Danke Mfg Tommi


----------



## ricktick (15. September 2001)

Ich hatte das auch schon, kommt bei Faltreifen öfter vor. Du kannst mal versuchen die Luft komplett rauszulassen, dann überprüfen, ob nicht vielleicht der Schlauch zw. Reifen und Felge eingeklemmt ist (kann auch Beulen geben). Den Reifen dann leicht aufpumpen und rundherum über den Boden abrollen und überall ein wenig draufdrücken. Ich hoffe du weist wie ich's meine, ich kanns nicht besser erklären. Am besten geht's wenn du das Laufrad rausnimmst. Wenn's nix hilft denke ich mußt du damit leben (Den Reifen so schnell wie möglich runterfahren und einfach nen neuen kaufen   ) Viel Glück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tommi (15. September 2001)

das werd ich dann gleich mal versuchen.


----------



## Tommi (15. September 2001)

Ich hab das gemacht hat aber nix gebracht ausser noch viel mehr eiern. Mehr hat es gebracht mal den Reifen voll aufzublasen....


----------



## mankra (15. September 2001)

Reifen mit dicken Seifenwasser einschmieren, dann flutscht er besser auf die Felge. Du kannst den Reifen auch ruhig mal so auf 5-6 bar aufpumpen, evt. auch 7 bar.
Aber nicht mir die Schuld geben, wenns platzt. Ging bei mir aber noch immer gut.


----------



## Tommi (15. September 2001)

muss ich morgen gleich testen
hoffentlich gehts sichs noch vor meiner tour aus

danke mal für den tip


----------



## chubika (16. September 2001)

Hallo,

hatte mit meinem C. Vert. Pro das gleiche Problem.
Mehrere Male ausgerichtet neu aufgepumpt hat nur unmerklich Besserung gebracht. Erst Aufpumpen bis Maximaldruck bzw. noch etwas drueber hat den Reifen so halbwegs ordentlich ins Felgenbett getrieben.

hth
C.


----------



## dirk f. (17. September 2001)

manche reifen sind halt so, da  mus man rumprobieren (auf 5-6 bar aufpumpen, am besten reifen bei ca 1 Bar hin und her drücken, dass erv sich gleichmäßig ins felgenbett setzt und dann hochpumpen, aber vorsichtig, ich habe dabei auch schon mal eine Felge zerstört und wenn der Schlauch verdreht ist knallts auch richtig!!!


----------



## Fubbes (18. September 2001)

Den Mantel mit Talkum (alternativ tut es auch etwas Mehl) einreiben hat bei mir geholfen. Dann pappt der Schlauch beim aufpumpen nicht am Mantel und man kann ihn während des Aufpumpens besser ausrichten. Mehr als 3 bar habe ich dabei nicht drauf gemacht.

Daniel


----------



## axel (18. September 2001)

hallo tommi!
vielleicht liegt's auch am schlauch? die normalen schlaeuche sind eigentlich fuer maximal 2,1-2,2 zoll angegeben.
probier's mal mit einem extra fetten (gibt's bis 2,5 zoll soviel ich weiss).


----------



## Tommi (18. September 2001)

ja das könnte sein dass der schlauch etwas zu klein ist. Weil auf dem Hinterrad ist er eigentlich gut drauf, nur vorne eiert er voll. Ist vielleicht wegen dem unterschiedlichem schlauch.  

Mfg Tommi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mankra (18. September 2001)

Nein, der Schlauch dehnt sich ja, und der Luftdruck drinnen verteilt sich gleichmäßig.
Ist der Schlauch zu klein, wird er dünner und Pannenanfälliger, hat aber nix mit Deinem Prob zu tun.


----------



## axel (19. September 2001)

es gibt schon reifen, wo man das eiern einfach nicht wegkriegt, aber ein zu duenner schlauch beguenstigt das eiern schon.
ich hatte mal in der eile irrtuemlich einen schlauch von einem trekkingrad in einen mtb reifen montiert  (bitte jetzt keine bloeden kommentare, es war mir eh peinlich); da eierte auch dieser reifen etwas, obwohl er das bei einem normalen schlauch nie tat.
ein flicken am schlauch kann das problem uebrigens auch verursachen ...


----------



## mankra (19. September 2001)

Klares Nein !!!!

Nur wenn der in Deinem Fall zu große Schlauch zwischen Felge und Reifen eingeklemmt ist.
Blas mal einen Schlauch auf, Du wirst sehen, das selbst ein 1.9 Schlauch größer/dicker werden kann als ein 3.0 Reifen.
Und ob dicker oder dünner Schlauch: Druck verteilt sich gleichmäßig und 1bar ist 1 bar.


----------



## Tommi (19. September 2001)

...vielleicht hilft euch das.

Also:
Eigentlich läift der Mantel schon ruhig nur ein mal pro Seite geht er etwas hinein. 
Ich hoffe mal ich wisst was ich mein 

Danke schon mal für die Antworten mfg Tommi


----------



## mankra (20. September 2001)

Ist schon klar, von dem reden wir ja.
Nochmal:
Reifen seitlich mit dicker Seifenlauge einschmieren, mal ca auf 0.5-1 bar aufpumpfen, den Reifen mit der Hand ausrichten und evt. etwas durchwalken und dann voll aufpumpen. Kannst auch kurz mal 20% über max. Druck rübergehen. So ist noch jeder Reifen raufgegangen. 
Wenn nicht, dann zum Händler mit Laufrad und solls er versuchen oder tauschen.
Das Prob ist, das ein unrunder Reifen bei höhere Geschwindigkeit ein schlechtes Fahrverhalten hat.


----------



## Tommi (20. September 2001)

hmm

Was vielleicht noch sein könnte ist: Ich hab ein neues Felgenband dass ziemlich breit ist. Könnte das der Grund von dem Ganzen sein?

Das mit der Seifenlauge hab ich schon probiert. Alles was es gebracht hat war eine Sauerei in der Garage....

Mfg Tommi der das alles mit einer Minipumpe pumpen muss..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mankra (20. September 2001)

Fahr zu einer Tankstelle und blas mit Druckluft auf, dann gehts auch besser.
Nein, das Felgenband kann es auch nicht sein.
Wenns überhaupt nicht geht, geh zum Händler. Auch Reifen haben Fertigungstoleranzen, die vielleicht bei Deinem nicht eingehalten wurden.
Wenn er es nicht schafft, dann tauschen.


----------



## Tommi (20. September 2001)

das Problem mit dem Händler ist dass ich den Reifen beim Bikepalast bestellt habe.... 

Mfg Tommi


----------



## mankra (20. September 2001)

Geh zu jemanden mit Kompressor, das kann doch nicht sein, das der Reifen nicht raufgeht.
Blas den Reifen mal nur ganz wenig auf, ca. 0.1-0.3 bar gerade soviel eigentlich, das sich der Schlauch am Reifen anlegt und dann zentriere den Reifen mal mit der Hand.
Welche Felge hast Du übrigens?


----------



## Tommi (20. September 2001)

eigentlich eiert er gar nimma so schlimm.......aber doch noch etwas  

felge ist 221

Mfg Tommi


----------



## mankra (20. September 2001)

Dachte nur gerade, wenn die Felge zu schmal ist, wie z.B. 517, dann wirds auch schwierig.
die 221 geht für 2.3


----------



## rjuli (1. August 2018)

Hallo, 

auch das Felgenband kann Schuld sein, das Problem hatte ich gestern  Das Band war in der Felge verrutscht und hat an einer ca. 15 cm langen Stelle verhindert dass sich der Reifen ganz ins Felgenhorn legen konnte  
Habe zweimal den Mantel wieder abgezogen, bis ich den Fehler gesehen habe  

ride on! 
Rob


----------



## Trail Surfer (1. August 2018)

rjuli schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> auch das Felgenband kann Schuld sein, das Problem hatte ich gestern  Das Band war in der Felge verrutscht und hat an einer ca. 15 cm langen Stelle verhindert dass sich der Reifen ganz ins Felgenhorn legen konnte
> Habe zweimal den Mantel wieder abgezogen, bis ich den Fehler gesehen habe
> ...


Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Ausbuddeln eines rund 17 Jahre alten Themas!


----------



## Fubbes (1. August 2018)

@Trail Surfer Für dich dürfte es neu sein, da warst du nämlich noch kein IBC-Mitglied


----------



## Trail Surfer (1. August 2018)




----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (1. August 2018)

Außerdem heißt das ja seit geraumer Zeit RDM.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (1. August 2018)

Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> Außerdem heißt das ja seit geraumer Zeit RDM.


Nicht EDM? So vong Exhumierung waygen .


----------

